# THE LION KING vs. GRAVE OF THE FIREFLIES: Which movie is better?



## Huey (Sep 5, 2008)

*VS. *





This poll will close at 5:45PM EDT (UTC -04:00) this Monday, 9/8.

Results and upcoming matchups can be found *here!*


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 5, 2008)

Differently lion king


----------



## Alblaka (Sep 5, 2008)

XD No concurrence, the lion king ^^

And btw, i haven't seen the other one


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 5, 2008)

Lion King.


----------



## darkdy50 (Sep 5, 2008)

lion king, never seen the other


----------



## Takun (Sep 5, 2008)

Lion King is going to destroy it. D:  Poor Fireflies.


----------



## Aru Sulato (Sep 5, 2008)

Even though Grave of the Fireflies was _amazing_, I still think Lion King was better.


----------



## Nylak (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah...Lion King was a classic.  e_e;  Sad to see Fireflies bite the dust in what's sure to be a slaughter, though.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2008)

SO MUCH RAGE

ARGH

FUCK THE LION KING

FUCK FURRIES

FUCK


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> SO MUCH RAGE
> 
> ARGH
> 
> ...



fuck you for saying fuck the lion king!

fuck anything else that even comes into competition with the lion king! FUCK!

Lion king owns


----------



## Nylak (Sep 5, 2008)

....Fuck!?  ;_;  *wanted to join in*


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2008)

The Lion King was shit. I didn't even like it when I was a kid, that's how bad it was. This film is a blight that needs to be wiped off of the face of the earth.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> The Lion King was shit. I didn't even like it when I was a kid, that's how bad it was. This film is a blight that needs to be wiped off of the face of the earth.



of course you realize you're about 2% of the human population who thinks that? xD


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2008)

In America, maybe. Everyone knows that America doesn't know shit about making movies.

Besides, 98% of America is practically retarded.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> The other 98% clearly doesn't know anything about movies.



Ummm, if you're going to bash movies, could you please list your reasons why you dislike it, rather than say "It's horrible and anyone that disagrees doesn't understand movies." Really, all you've said is you don't like Lion King, but not WHY.

What? America doesn't know shit about making movies? What are you smoking? If America doesn't, then how come the greatest movies are all from America? The Godfather, Wizard of Oz, Citizen Kane, Scarface, etc. And all the top-grossing films come from America. Titanic, The Dark Knight, E.T., etc.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Ummm, if you're going to bash movies, could you please list your reasons why you dislike it, rather than say "It's horrible and anyone that disagrees doesn't understand movies." Really, all you've said is you don't like Lion King, but not WHY.



Instead I'll list the reasons why it was a good movie:

Ok, done.


----------



## Takun (Sep 5, 2008)

David is a weeaboo, ignore him.  HE THINKS HE'S SO SUGOI!!!!!!! xD


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Instead I'll list the reasons why it was a good movie:
> 
> Ok, done.



Now, try listing why you think it was bad. Here, I'll do it for you:

Done.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Now, try listing why you think it was bad. Here, I'll do it for you:
> 
> Done.



oh haha, YOU'RE Ty from my MSN?! 

anyway, I used to have the biggest respect for mr. awesome... now that he doesn't like american culture period... I'll agree that america is pure retardism, but damn, you can't say our movies are total shit


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 5, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh haha, YOU'RE Ty from my MSN?!



Not sure. I don't have you on my list...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Not sure. I don't have you on my list...



oh nevermind, some other guy named Ty then 0_o


----------



## Takun (Sep 5, 2008)

It is another Neko.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Now, try listing why you think it was bad. Here, I'll do it for you:
> 
> Done.



I just happen to have better things to do for the next five hours than list all of the reasons why The Lion King was a shitty movie.



NekoFox08 said:


> oh haha, YOU'RE Ty from my MSN?!
> 
> anyway, I used to have the biggest respect for mr. awesome... now that he doesn't like american culture period... I'll agree that america is pure retardism, but damn, you can't say our movies are total shit



Most of them. Our highest grossing movie domestically is TITANIC. What does THAT say about American movies to you?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I just happen to have better things to do for the next five hours than list all of the reasons why The Lion King was a shitty movie.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of them. Our highest grossing movie domestically is TITANIC. What does THAT say about American movies to you?



That people like disaster movies. Though, it's possible that The Dark Knight could eclipse it. 
Also, if you looked at the top grossing films of all time, and the highest rated, you'd be hard-pressed to find one that DIDN'T come from America. Only ones that probably would be in the top 1,000 are the Monty Python movies.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2008)

That was a trick question, actually. Titanic was out in theatres for over half a year, which is how it made such a ridiculous amount of money (mostly from stupid teenage girls seeing it a hundred times). Unfortunately, there's no way that Dark Knight is going to beat it because they just don't keep movies out in theatres for that long anymore.

Also, just because a movie makes a lot of money doesn't mean that the movie is good, which is what I was trying to say with the Titanic reference.


----------



## Key Key (Sep 5, 2008)

lion king for sure * starts singing Hakkuna matatta*


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> That was a trick question, actually. Titanic was out in theatres for over half a year, which is how it made such a ridiculous amount of money (mostly from stupid teenage girls seeing it a hundred times). Unfortunately, there's no way that Dark Knight is going to beat it because they just don't keep movies out in theatres for that long anymore.
> 
> Also, just because a movie makes a lot of money doesn't mean that the movie is good, which is what I was trying to say with the Titanic reference.



Thanks for contradicting yourself. If a movie is bad, why would people go see it a hundred times? If it was bad, they'd see it once, then never again, right? You just don't make any sense with your "American movies suck" claim. Your boat doesn't float, so to speak.
And as long as a movie is raking in more than it spends in the theaters, the company will let it run, and that's what they're doing with The Dark Knight. It's still making over 7 million a week, more than most other movies.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> That was a trick question, actually. Titanic was out in theatres for over half a year, which is how it made such a ridiculous amount of money (mostly from stupid teenage girls seeing it a hundred times). Unfortunately, there's no way that Dark Knight is going to beat it because they just don't keep movies out in theatres for that long anymore.
> 
> Also, just because a movie makes a lot of money doesn't mean that the movie is good, which is what I was trying to say with the Titanic reference.



well, titanic WAS a great movie... not just from my opinion, but it got 4 out of 4 stars (9 out of 10 stars, then 5 out of 5 stars) it's just one of those classics.

anyway, you're very negative and quite picky about what is considered "good"... it's not just america you're saying sucks, you're practically asking for the entire world to make some ultimate movie just to satisfy your tastes or something 0_o don't you ever just watch the sci fi channel for movies that didn't do too great, but is still entertaining? someimtes it's the crappyness that makes a movie so good xD

please... say you at least liked WALL-E... please oh dear god...


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Thanks for contradicting yourself. If a movie is bad, why would people go see it a hundred times? If it was bad, they'd see it once, then never again, right? You just don't make any sense with your "American movies suck" claim. Your boat doesn't float, so to speak.
> And as long as a movie is raking in more than it spends in the theaters, the company will let it run, and that's what they're doing with The Dark Knight. It's still making over 7 million a week, more than most other movies.



I didn't contradict anything that I've previously said. You're an idiot.

I said that American movies suck.

I also said that most Americans are borderline retarded.

Makes sense that they would watch a terrible movie over and over, doesn't it?

Sort of like how people enjoyed the Lord of the Rings movies.



NekoFox08 said:


> well, titanic WAS a great movie... not just from my opinion, but it got 4 out of 4 stars (9 out of 10 stars, then 5 out of 5 stars) it's just one of those classics.
> 
> anyway, you're very negative and quite picky about what is considered "good"... it's not just america you're saying sucks, you're practically asking for the entire world to make some ultimate movie just to satisfy your tastes or something 0_o don't you ever just watch the sci fi channel for movies that didn't do too great, but is still entertaining? someimtes it's the crappyness that makes a movie so good xD
> 
> please... say you at least liked WALL-E... please oh dear god...



I just happen to have very refined tastes. 8)

Yeah, it would be nice if someone made such a movie.

SCI FI CHANNEL? RAPTOR RAPE: ONE RAPES, THE OTHER WATCHES.

Yeah, Wall-E was good. Best thing those guys have made so far, and probably the best thing that they ever will make. They might as well go ahead and stop making movies now.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I didn't contradict anything that I've previously said. You're an idiot.
> 
> I said that American movies suck.
> 
> I also said that most Americans are borderline retarded.



So you SAY, but you keep refusing to give any PROOF to back yourself up. All you're doing is making yourself look like an idiot, and nobody is going to take you seriously.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I just happen to have very refined tastes. 8)



those are.... some refined interests alright 0___o'''


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I just happen to have very refined tastes. 8)



Bull. More like you can't stand the fact that Hollywood makes the best movies. Though, not all the movies that come from Hollywood are top notch, as movies like Epic Movie, Meet The Spartans, any Adam Sandler movie, etc can attest to. But still better than movies from any other country.


----------



## Nylak (Sep 5, 2008)

You guys are all idiots.  Can't you just accept that you have different tastes and let it lie?    You're not going to prove your point or change anyone's mind by arguing about it.


----------



## Vore Writer (Sep 5, 2008)

Good luck in getting furs to stop bitching.


----------



## Nylak (Sep 5, 2008)

I know, and yet I still feel compelled to try sometimes.  x_x;;


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> You guys are all idiots.  Can't you just accept that you have different tastes and let it lie?    You're not going to prove your point or change anyone's mind by arguing about it.



There's arguing, and there's debating by giving facts and points about movies vs claiming and refusing to give any facts/proof.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> You guys are all idiots.  Can't you just accept that you have different tastes and let it lie?    You're not going to prove your point or change anyone's mind by arguing about it.



you're an idiot for bitching about the inevitable T_T see, we're having good clean fun, but every once in a while, we get some ass who decides he's above everyone else, and thinks he's helping the situation

this forum is ONLY debating and arguing... not one thread goes unargued!


----------



## Nylak (Sep 5, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> There's arguing, and there's debating by giving facts and points about movies vs claiming and refusing to give any facts/proof.


 
But you're "debating" something that's completely based on opinion. There's no way you can prove one or the other of you is right. 

And yeah, Neko, you're probably right.  e.e;  *gives up and sulks off.*


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> But you're "debating" something that's completely based on opinion. There's no way you can prove one or the other of you is right.
> 
> And yeah, Neko, you're probably right.  e.e;  *gives up and sulks off.*



*hippie talk* everything is based off opinion once you get down to it... air keeps us alive... fact, but people turn that into opinion by saying "perhaps we can get rid of air, and change it for artificial air!" (just a random ass example)


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> So you SAY, but you keep refusing to give any PROOF to back yourself up. All you're doing is making yourself look like an idiot, and nobody is going to take you seriously.



Said the guy who is generally considered to be the forum's biggest dumbass. :roll:



TyVulpine said:


> AMERICA, FUCK YEAH



lol ok



Nylak said:


> You guys are all idiots.  Can't you just accept that you have different tastes and let it lie?    You're not going to prove your point or change anyone's mind by arguing about it.



But I'm not done trolling yet. 



Nylak said:


> But you're "debating" something that's completely based on opinion. There's no way you can prove one or the other of you is right.



nuh uh you're wrong


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> But I'm not done trolling yet.



*removes from contacts list on msn* that hurts david...


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> *removes from contacts list on msn* that hurts david...



What was the last time we actually chatted on there? Pretty much never right? :|



Spoiler



I'm a lot nicer when I'm not on this forum, really. 8)



Also, how had you not noticed by now that I do nothing on this forum but harass people?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> What was the last time we actually chatted on there? Pretty much never right? :|
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cause I never get on... actually, I'm getting on tonight.

only giving the fandom a bad name... not to mention, what's the point? what do you personally get from it, other than loss of respect? is it seriously worth it?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> cause I never get on... actually, I'm getting on tonight.



Neat.


----------



## Nylak (Sep 5, 2008)

There's something about this forum that just seems to make people crankier.  o_o;


----------



## Jarz (Sep 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> There's something about this forum that just seems to make people crankier.  o_o;



the trolling i guess...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> There's something about this forum that just seems to make people crankier.  o_o;



I can tell... *points to nylak* T___T

and jarz... this forum has long since died from trolling. what used to be a nice furry site, is now a big giant "fuck you for saying hi to me!"


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 5, 2008)

Gee, I wonder who's being the bigger dumbass right now? I'm not. At least I'm presenting facts to back up my claims that America's movies aren't as bad as some people claim. Pick up various movie review books (Leonard Marltin's, Ebert's, etc) and see how many American movies get 3-4 stars compared with foreign films. Quite a mismatch.


----------



## Jarz (Sep 5, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> and jarz... this forum has long since died from trolling. what used to be a nice furry site, is now a big giant "fuck you for saying hi to me!"



;_; sorry... i didnt want to annoy you... but now that you are talking to me, i want to say "Hi, havent seen you in a while, where were you?"


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

Jarz said:


> ;_; sorry... i didnt want to annoy you... but now that you are talking to me, i want to say "Hi, havent seen you in a while, where were you?"



you didn't annoy me... the fact that this site feels like a chore, annoys me... I choose to stay here for the little hope that this site may still have... 

it's times like these you think to yourself, "maybe a utopia isn't all that bad"... a land free from trolling... free from assholes who hate you just because you think differently... a land where you can get through an ENTIRE minute without spewing hate!... oh dreams... where have you gone?


----------



## Jarz (Sep 5, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh dreams... where have you gone?



david stole them >.>


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

Jarz said:


> david stole them >.>



in comparison to some people on this site, david merely attempted to steal my dreams, but tripped and fell back down to earth... (no offense to you david, just stating that we've got worse trolls than you)


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Gee, I wonder who's being the bigger dumbass right now?



You. All the time, every time.



Jarz said:


> david stole them >.>



You're too late! You'll never find it now.



NekoFox08 said:


> in comparison to some people on this site, david merely attempted to steal my dreams, but tripped and fell back down to earth... (no offense to you david, just stating that we've got worse trolls than you)



I've never attempted to do anything of the sort. I'm not malicious. 8)


----------



## Jarz (Sep 5, 2008)

oh ok then we have to try harder =P
Also returning with the poll i think both have great things and bad things like the lion king is the animal version of hamlet and the grave of the fireflies is just too sad (one of the few movies i really like but would never see again)



David M. Awesome said:


> You're too late! You'll never find it now.



haha i dont care anymore for dreams, just the down to earth cruel reality (actually i think my name means "down to earth" >.> what a shame)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You. All the time, every time.



Uh, no. I'm not the one going "American movies suck!" then fail to give legitimate reasons why I think they do, which you have done time and again. Seriously, if you hate American movies so much, *PLEASE EXPLAIN WHY*. Seriously, I want to understand why you're so biased against American movies. I don't understand how out of the thousands of movies that have come from America, you hate them all. That's nothing but being narrow-minded. Classics like Citizen Kane, Wizard of Oz, It's A Wonderful Life, Scarface, E.T., and so on, are better than most foreign films. Funny you haven't bothered to mention a single foreign film that can compete with them. Is it because you KNOW they can't?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2008)

No, it's because I'm putting you on and you're completely falling for it. Shut up already before you make an even bigger ass of yourself.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No, it's because I'm putting you on and you're completely falling for it. Shut up already before you make an even bigger ass of yourself.



As I thought, you have nothing to back up your claims that American movies suck. Nice job destroying your credibility.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

the best movies are those that have never been made, but rather in the imagination of a single person...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 5, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> the best movies are those that have never been made, but rather in the imagination of a single person...



Heh, too late at night to think about something that deep


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> As I thought, you have nothing to back up your claims that American movies suck. Nice job destroying your credibility.



I was being facetious, cock face, lighten up.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I was being facetious, cock face, lighten up.



Right...and *I'm* supposed to be the annoying one? Oh well.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> cock face



oh god... you're turning me on -.-'''


----------



## Jarz (Sep 5, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> the best movies are those that have never been made, but rather in the imagination of a single person...


what about akira? =P


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 5, 2008)

Jarz said:


> what about akira? =P



you can not believe the irony in what you just said x3 I was about to give an example, by saying akira was a great imaginative movie


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 5, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you can not believe the irony in what you just said x3 I was about to give an example, by saying akira was a great imaginative movie



The only good anime I like is Voltron, Wolf's Rain, Disgaea. Too bad none of the three really lasted long.


----------



## Jarz (Sep 5, 2008)

yeah the problem i see somethimes is when someone thinks of something and then try to represent it is far more difficult, then imagine that thought shared among lots of people (in this case making a movie) transforming the original idea into something maybe completely different (that's why movies based on books sucks =P (well... most of them))


----------



## Huey (Sep 6, 2008)

HOLY LIVING FUCK
65 replies

Hey, guys


----------



## Dayken (Sep 6, 2008)

Could somebody PLEASE explain to me why these two movies are being compared? Because they have little in common with each other IIRC, ESPECIALLY in terms of subject matter.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 6, 2008)

Huey said:


> HOLY LIVING FUCK
> 65 replies
> 
> Hey, guys



Sorry, I started trolling and couldn't stop. =)



Dayken said:


> Could somebody PLEASE explain to me why these two movies are being compared? Because they have little in common with each other IIRC, ESPECIALLY in terms of subject matter.



They're not.


----------



## Huey (Sep 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Sorry, I started trolling and couldn't stop. =)



U TROLLAN MAH THRADS?? D:<


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 6, 2008)

Om nom nom delicious thread.

Voted Lion King purely because I've never seen Grave of the Fireflies.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 6, 2008)

Huey said:


> U TROLLAN MAH THRADS?? D:<



Only because the Lion King sucks so much. :-*


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 6, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Om nom nom delicious thread.
> 
> Voted Lion King purely because I've never seen Grave of the Fireflies.



THERE ARE TWO REASONS WHY LION KING IS WINNING DESPITE BEING A SHITTY MOVIE

1: GRAVE OF THE FIREFLIES IS TWENTY YEARS OLD AND NO ONE HAS SEEN IT

2: FUCKING FURRIES


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 6, 2008)

Grave Of Fireflies is so good, way better then Lion King by like 4564546 Times!


----------



## Huey (Sep 6, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Om nom nom delicious thread.
> 
> Voted Lion King purely because I've never seen Grave of the Fireflies.


You'd like it if you're into contemplative depression!


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> 2: FUCKING FURRIES



My first thought when I saw this poll. and Balto, and Ratatouile, and Robin Hood... Regardless of how good or bad a movie is, if it has animals, it'll probably win. :/\



Huey said:


> You'd like it if you're into contemplative depression!



Loves me my contemplative depression. :3


----------



## Jarz (Sep 6, 2008)

Huey said:


> You'd like it if you're into contemplative depression!



you can pair it with "barefoot gen" if you want two sad movies in a row


----------



## Huey (Sep 6, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> and Balto, and Ratatouile, and Robin Hood...



One of these things is not like the others.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 6, 2008)

Huey said:


> One of these things is not like the others.



Huh. I can't _imagine_ which one. <3


----------



## Huey (Sep 6, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Huh. I can't _imagine_ which one. <3



You knows my secrets!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> THERE ARE TWO REASONS WHY LION KING IS WINNING DESPITE BEING A SHITTY MOVIE
> 
> 1: GRAVE OF THE FIREFLIES IS TWENTY YEARS OLD AND NO ONE HAS SEEN IT
> 
> 2: FUCKING FURRIES





Huey said:


> You'd like it if you're into contemplative depression!



He keeps saying that it's a "shitty" movie, but has yet to say why he thinks so. Really, you can't call something shitty for no reason. Nobody is going to buy it.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 6, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> He keeps saying that it's a "shitty" movie, but has yet to say why he thinks so. Really, you can't call something shitty for no reason. Nobody is going to buy it.



Yes I can.

Furthermore, there's zero point in arguing with a bunch of fucking furries. I've read too many argument threads on this forum to even bother attempting it because no one ever backs down in the slightest bit ever ever ever.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yes I can.
> 
> Furthermore, there's zero point in arguing with a bunch of fucking furries. I've read too many argument threads on this forum to even bother attempting it because no one ever backs down in the slightest bit ever ever ever.



Yet again, he dodges explaining why he dislikes American movies... It's like:

"I hate American movies!"
"Why?"
"I CAN'T HEAR YOU! *sticks fingers in ears* LALALALALALALALALALALALALA!"

If you hate a movie, at least explain why. Saying "because I do" is a copout and a very lame excuse.


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 6, 2008)

While Grave of the Fireflies is probably a more emotional and historically relevant movie, I disliked it. I just did. It bored me and made me wonder what emo faggot would do a animation about this sort of thing. I don't go to movies to be depressed, I go there to be entertained, and the Lion King entertained me much more than Grave of the Fireflies did.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 6, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> If you hate a movie, at least explain why. Saying "because I do" is a copout and a very lame excuse.



No. Like I said, it would only serve to be a massive waste of time.

In conclusion, shut the fuck up, I don't have to justify myself to you or to anyone else, and if you don't like my opinions you can go crawl up your own asshole and blink out of existence.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No. Like I said, it would only serve to be a massive waste of time.
> 
> In conclusion, shut the fuck up, I don't have to justify myself to you or to anyone else, and if you don't like my opinions you can go crawl up your own asshole and blink out of existence.



Well then, don't expect anyone to ever take you seriously again, since you refuse to back up your claims/opinions. *shrug*


----------



## Pi (Sep 7, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Well then, don't expect anyone to ever take you seriously again, since you refuse to back up your claims/opinions. *shrug*



ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Mr.LEET (Sep 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> In America, maybe. Everyone knows that America doesn't know shit about making movies.
> 
> Besides, 98% of America is practically retarded.



This.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 7, 2008)

I voted 'The Lion King' simply because I haven't seen 'Grave of the FireFlies'.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 7, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I voted 'The Lion King' simply because I haven't seen 'Grave of the FireFlies'.



Grrrr.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Grrrr.



XD Blame my parents.  I do plan to see 'Grave of the Fireflies' some time in the future, though.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> THERE ARE TWO REASONS WHY LION KING IS WINNING DESPITE BEING A SHITTY MOVIE
> 
> 1: GRAVE OF THE FIREFLIES IS TWENTY YEARS OLD AND NO ONE HAS SEEN IT
> 
> 2: FUCKING FURRIES



it's funny how you still haven't given a reason as to why the lion king is shitty


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> it's funny how you still haven't given a reason as to why the lion king is shitty



Refer to what I've been saying to Ty this entire time, dumbass.

I could write a doctorate thesis on why that movie sucks, but that doesn't mean it's going to be worth my time to do so just to explain the basis of my opinion to a bunch of faggot furries who wouldn't alter their opinions in the slightest on any topic because they're all too busy eating out their own assholes from the inside while masturbating all over the movie under discussion and hailing it as the holy grail just because it happened to be about talking animals, no matter how shitty the movie really is.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Refer to what I've been saying to Ty this entire time, dumbass.
> 
> I could write a doctorate thesis on why that movie sucks, but that doesn't mean it's going to be worth my time to do so just to explain the basis of my opinion to a bunch of faggot furries who wouldn't alter their opinions in the slightest on any topic because they're all too busy eating out their own assholes from the inside while masturbating all over the movie under discussion and hailing it as the holy grail just because it happened to be about talking animals, no matter how shitty the movie really is.



No, I think it's because you don't actually HAVE a reason, OR maybe you once tried out for a role in a movie, didn't get it, and you're bitter about it and blame all of Hollywood for it.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Refer to what I've been saying to Ty this entire time, dumbass.
> 
> I could write a doctorate thesis on why that movie sucks, but that doesn't mean it's going to be worth my time to do so just to explain the basis of my opinion to a bunch of faggot furries who wouldn't alter their opinions in the slightest on any topic because they're all too busy eating out their own assholes from the inside while masturbating all over the movie under discussion and hailing it as the holy grail just because it happened to be about talking animals, no matter how shitty the movie really is.



wow... thank god I removed you from my contacts list 0_o... such anger!

I could care less about talking animals. it had some of the best songs, and had a very great moral. 

so calm the fuck down :neutral:


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 7, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> No, I think



You think wrong.



NekoFox08 said:


> wow... thank god I removed you from my contacts list 0_o... such anger!
> 
> I could care less about talking animals. it had some of the best songs, and had a very great moral.
> 
> so calm the fuck down :neutral:



GET THE PICTURE? THAT'S WHY THEY CALL ME THE HUNGRY WOLF

Songs all sucked.

What was the moral? "Goodness and love will always win?"

No. =D


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You think wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



never run away from your problems? 

and I just don't get the point in being a bitch to everyone... yea, you're so cool for being pissed at everyone that looks at you wrong :roll:


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 7, 2008)

So true. He thinks he doesn't have to have a reason to hate (just be extremely narrow-minded and bashes anyone that doesn't agree with him)


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> and I just don't get the point in being a bitch to everyone... yea, you're so cool for being pissed at everyone that looks at you wrong :roll:



You've got it all wrong. I just don't like you. 8)


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You've got it all wrong. I just don't like you. 8)



yet we chatted on MSN a while back ago... and I doubt I'm the only one you don't like. lol, if all I have to do is like the lion king to make you hate me... I don't wanna see anyone diss on YOUR favorite movie o.o

but don't worry, you're not gonna get any "hate" from me ^_^ just extreme disappointment xD


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> yet we chatted on MSN a while back ago... and I doubt I'm the only one you don't like. lol, if all I have to do is like the lion king to make you hate me... I don't wanna see anyone diss on YOUR favorite movie o.o
> 
> but don't worry, you're not gonna get any "hate" from me ^_^ just extreme disappointment xD



He has a favorite movie?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 7, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> He has a favorite movie?



I... don't... know 0___0 

does he?! probably something I'd throw up at the site of though... x3

edit: I'd also like to say, the lion king was greatly made... the intro was enough to get me sucked in. ^_^


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> yet we chatted on MSN a while back ago... and I doubt I'm the only one you don't like. lol, if all I have to do is like the lion king to make you hate me... I don't wanna see anyone diss on YOUR favorite movie o.o
> 
> but don't worry, you're not gonna get any "hate" from me ^_^ just extreme disappointment xD



You liking the Lion King has nothing to do with me not liking you. Further more, I don't hate you. I don't even dislike you. I nothing you.

FYI, my favourite film is either Mulholland Drive by David Lynch or The Dark Knight.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You liking the Lion King has nothing to do with me not liking you. Further more, I don't hate you. I don't even dislike you. I nothing you.
> 
> FYI, my favourite film is either Mulholland Drive by David Lynch or The Dark Knight.



Now let me get this straight, you said American movies suck, yet both Mulholland Drive and The Dark Knight are *American movies*. How hypocritical...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 7, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Now let me get this straight, you said American movies suck, yet both Mulholland Drive and The Dark Knight are *American movies*. How hypocritical...



uh oh... 0.0


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I said that American movies suck.



Here's your *OWN* words.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> uh oh... 0.0



I even went to IMDB to double-check that they were American made. So, if they ARE American made, how could he like them, as he clearly said (see link in my previous post) that American movies suck?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 7, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I even went to IMDB to double-check that they were American made. So, if they ARE American made, how could he like them, as he clearly said (see link in my previous post) that American movies suck?



lol, I like your style x3


----------



## Pi (Sep 7, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> (just be extremely narrow-minded and bashes anyone that doesn't agree with him)



ahahahahahahaha

seriously you saying this is just

ahahahahahahaha
ahahahahahahaha

and then bashing people for not putting out proof

you're just one series of "pot calling the kettle black" after another aren't you


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 7, 2008)

Pi said:


> ahahahahahahaha
> 
> seriously you saying this is just
> 
> ...



Dammit, Pi. WILL YOU JUST LEAVE ME THE FUCK ALONE?! Christ, why are you harassing me? LEAVE ME THE FUCK ALONE!


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 7, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Now let me get this straight, you said American movies suck, yet both Mulholland Drive and The Dark Knight are *American movies*. How hypocritical...



Pardon me, when I said American Movies, I was speaking mostly of mainstream Hollywood bullshit. Mulholland Drive is an independent film, which gives it immunity from automatically sucking massive amounts of balls.







The Dark Knight was based off of a graphic novel, rather than being written to be a movie originally, which is a good sign. Plus, Christopher Nolan is British, not American, which is even better.








TyVulpine said:


> I even went to IMDB to double-check that they were American made. So, if they ARE American made, how could he like them, as he clearly said (see link in my previous post) that American movies suck?



Because I was trolling you when I originally said that, dumbass.








TyVulpine said:


> Dammit, Pi. WILL YOU JUST LEAVE ME THE FUCK ALONE?! Christ, why are you harassing me? LEAVE ME THE FUCK ALONE!



Because you're a god damn idiot.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 7, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Dammit, Pi. WILL YOU JUST LEAVE ME THE FUCK ALONE?! Christ, why are you harassing me? LEAVE ME THE FUCK ALONE!



from the sounds of it, you seem like a stalker Pi... and notice how Pi sounds like Bi?... and whatever happened to just... wait... what am I talking about again?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 7, 2008)

now now people... it's best to keep this as sophisticated as possible


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Pardon me, when I said American Movies, I was speaking mostly of mainstream Hollywood bullshit. Mulholland Drive is an independent film, which gives it immunity from automatically sucking massive amounts of balls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quit trying to make up excuses now, please. YOU said it, so I'm holding you to the letter of your pots. Doesn't matter where the actors came from, the point is the movies were made here in America.


----------



## Pi (Sep 7, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Dammit, Pi. WILL YOU JUST LEAVE ME THE FUCK ALONE?! Christ, why are you harassing me? LEAVE ME THE FUCK ALONE!



Because, honestly, I enjoy giving people who act a quarter of their chronological age mental breakdowns with words.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 7, 2008)

Pi said:


> Because, honestly, I enjoy giving people who act a quarter of their chronological age mental breakdowns with words.




You mean, you like harassing people? Okay, well, I've already sent a PM to Dragoneer about your stalking and harassing, so don't go whining when you get an infraction or two.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 7, 2008)

Pi said:


> Because, honestly, I enjoy giving people who act a quarter of their chronological age mental breakdowns with words.



les enfant terrible


----------



## Pi (Sep 7, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> You mean, you like harassing people? Okay, well, I've already sent a PM to Dragoneer about your stalking and harassing, so don't go whining when you get an infraction or two.



oh no a ~forum infraction~

you went and tattled to ~mommy~

lol @ accusations of "stalking" when the forum has a "please stalk this user" button, only they call it "Find other posts by this user"


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 7, 2008)

Pi said:


> oh no a ~forum infraction~
> 
> you went and tattled to ~mommy~
> 
> lol @ accusations of "stalking" when the forum has a "please stalk this user" button, only they call it "Find other posts by this user"



What you are doing is stalking, because you follow the person around the forums, come on and post unprovoked comments that are completely unwelcomed by the other person. Why don't you get a life and leave me alone? Or do you just not have anything better to do than to harass other boardmembers that aren't even talking to you?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 7, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> to the letter of your posts. Doesn't matter where the actors came from, the point is the movies were made here in America.



Just like a furry to nitpick at word choice when their argument is completely lacking in substance. No, fuck you, I think that what I meant is significantly more important than what I said.

Also, I'm taking into consideration that the WRITER/DIRECTOR wasn't an American, which I reckon counts for more than the location of the filming.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 7, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> than to harass other boardmembers that aren't even talking to you?



unfortunately, that's over half this site... I can't remember the last time I heard something positive about someone else...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Just like a furry



yea, this is what I mean by, you can't be happy for being a furry, and if you are, you'll be called things like this  it's a bad thing to be a furry... on a furry site!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Just like a furry to nitpick at word choice when their argument is completely lacking in substance. No, fuck you, I think that what I meant is significantly more important than what I said.
> 
> Also, I'm taking into consideration that the WRITER/DIRECTOR wasn't an American, which I reckon counts for more than the location of the filming.



It was produced by an American film company and debuted here in America. Hence, it's an American film. You can even check on IMDB and it'll say the same thing.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> yea, this is what I mean by, you can't be happy for being a furry, and if you are, you'll be called things like this  it's a bad thing to be a furry... on a furry site!



It's not my fault that there happens to be a massive correlation between people who are furries and people who are stupid as a steaming bowl of shit.

I think that the lurking variable might be Down Syndrome.


----------



## Azure (Sep 24, 2008)

Wrong thread...


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 24, 2008)

How dare your bring back such painful memories for me. I'm still crying every night over the results of this poll.


----------



## Azure (Sep 24, 2008)

I win???


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 24, 2008)

No one wins as long as the Lion King is still in the running.


----------



## Azure (Sep 24, 2008)

It is settled then.  Spam accounts attack.  When the lion king next rears its hideous head, it shall be beaten down.


----------



## Takun (Sep 24, 2008)

I voted for Lion King...though it's cause of something special...


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 24, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I voted for Lion King...though it's cause of something special...



You just like masturbating to it.


----------



## Azure (Sep 24, 2008)

Freaks, all of you...


----------



## Takun (Sep 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You just like masturbating to it.



Nah...


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 24, 2008)

Clearly the movie just makes you cry, and you use your tears as lubricant while you masturbate to it.

I see you down there, Grimfang. Why aren't you ever on AIM anymore?


----------



## Takun (Sep 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Clearly the movie just makes you cry, and you use your tears as lubricant while you masturbate to it.
> 
> I see you down there, Grimfang. Why aren't you ever on AIM anymore?



=/ tears make horrible lube...


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 24, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> =/ tears make horrible lube...



Clearly you know from first hand experience.


----------



## Takun (Sep 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Clearly you know from first hand experience.



first *hand *


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 24, 2008)

First *ha-*

DammitDammitDammitDammitDammitDammitDammitDammit


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 24, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> first *hand *



Thank you so much for catching that.



nameless_ermine said:


> First *ha-*
> 
> DammitDammitDammitDammitDammitDammitDammitDammit



Don't worry, I still love you more.


----------



## TopazThunder (Sep 24, 2008)

Reading this thread in it's entirety was a test of sanity and how many times I could facepalm in an hour...

Also, I think a piece of myself died a little inside. :|


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You just like masturbating to it.


JUST BECAUSE I MASTURBATE TO CARTOONS DOESN'T GIVE YOU THE RIGHT TO MAKE FUN OF ME FOR THAT.

Either way, Simba is sexy. I would hit him, and then he would eat my testicles.


----------

